# Cat won't sit on my knee after giving him his flea treatment



## BecandBobby (Aug 16, 2015)

2 days ago I applied the spot on flea treatment on my cat and he really wasn't not happy when I did it! It's no different to what I normally use either but he was excessively grooming to the point his fur was wet through under his chin and he was just not happy. Didn't want to sit with me or to be stroked. He doesn't mind me stroking him now but he jumps up to sit on my knee and as soon as I stroke him he cowers and runs off. It's really upsetting me because he's such a loving cat and I love him sitting with me but he's obviously relating me to the uncomfortableness after I put the flea stuff on. Do you think he will forget about it?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think as he hated it that much he may continue to be wary of you at times. Cats have long memories for experiences they hate! But if you don't use the same stuff again then he will probably eventually forget what happened.

I do find some of the spot-on flea treatments are stronger smelling than others. One of my cats hates having Advantage or Advocate put on him, but tolerates (just about) being treated with Stronghold. Also it can help if you warm up the stuff before putting it on the cat, by holding the capsule in your hand for 5 minutes first. I still wouldn't give the same stuff he has reacted so badly to though.

It may be that your cat is a better candidate for the Comfortis flea killing tablets instead. They can be chewed.

Or you could consider the Program injection given by the vet. It lasts 6 months and interrupts the life cycle of the flea so they cannot breed. However it does not kill fleas on the cat, so it your cat actually has fleas you would need to use a basic flea treatment as well, such as Capstar, which comes as a tablet you can mix with food..

http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/capstar-tablets-for-cats-and-small-dogs-6-tablets.html


----------



## BecandBobby (Aug 16, 2015)

So do you think he will eventually have trust again with me? He lets me pick him up, play with him, stroke him but won't come and sit on my knee when I'm on the sofa. He did get on my knee in bed last night though but he was asleep on the sofa when I put the stuff on so that's what he's remembering I suppose. Just don't understand why it's stressed him out so much this time when he's always been fine. I'm hating myself for doing it but I wouldn't if I'd known it would've stressed him out like it did My partner said he will do it next time


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, he will probably trust you again in time. But as I said I advise you NOT to use the same type of spot-on treatment again whether your partner or you applies it, it makes no difference if it has an unpleasant side effect on your cat, maybe a side effect that is not obvious to you. Even if the only side effect is that your cat gets upset for several days afterwards, surely that is reason enough to look for a different treatment?

There is a risk that if your partner applies the exact same stuff the smell of it will evoke unpleasant memories for your cat. Cats are excellent at making associations between things and the associations are not always good ones. Just the smell of it may cause your cat to mistrust you again, as well as mistrusting your partner. .

The fact the same treatment you used has been OK in the past is neither here nor there, as animals can become sensitised to topical products [or drugs] over a period of time. One of my cats was fine with Activyl spot-on for months, then suddenly got very upset when I applied it and there was a red mark on his neck afterwards and he lost fur from the spot. Naturally I switched to a different insecticide and he has been fine since.

So I suggest you use a different spot-on - ensure it contains a different insecticide, and is not just a different trade name, or use a different method of treating him e.g. tablets and/or Program injection.

If you use a spot-on treatment I recommend not applying it to your cat when he is asleep, as he could easily see that as a betrayal of trust when he is at his most vulnerable.


----------



## BecandBobby (Aug 16, 2015)

He was asleep when I put it on so wasn't the best time for me to apply it then I feel awful. I'm even considering contacting the vet about having it done that way because I don't think I can face doing the spot on again or might try the tablet. He's jumped on my knee and straight back off tonight and is currently sleeping close to me so he's improving but still not comfortable being on my knee. If only I could explain to him it would be so much easier! Lol


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I second warming up the spot on. One of mine hates it but if I pop it into the waistband of my trousers for 5 minutes to warm it up he hardly notices. The carrier for the active ingredients evaporates and feels very cold so warming it up reduces the cold feeling .


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Please don't use spot on treatments on him again if he has been so upset by this last application. As CM says, they can become sensitised to the liquid and the unpleasant reaction will only be stronger next time.
My Wiggins had a HORRIBLE reaction to Advantage, despite having been ok with it previously. He is a cuddly cat who loves to be near me and is pretty trusting of me.....but if I ever approach him with something he thinks could be be a spot-on, he is off like a rocket.
Use one of the alternatives that CM mentions if you really think he is likely to have fleas. personally I rely mainly on treating the house with Indorex once a year


----------



## BecandBobby (Aug 16, 2015)

It's not that he has fleas I'm preventing it from happening. I've already said I won't be using spot on again. I can't see him so distressed again and I've lost my cuddles on the sofa now too which upsets me so will definitely trying something else. Earlier he just was looking at me and I kept patting my knee for him to get up and he just kept meowing. He's desperate for fuss but will not get on my knee for it I have to get on the floor with him and fuss him that way


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Is there anything he really likes food wise ? How about treating him with it whist sitting on the floor then gradually over time raising yourself up. Eg sit on cuchoon on floor, put sofa cushion on floor, sit on two sofa cushions on floor all the while treating him until you work up to being back on the sofa. Sounds like a lot of effort but doing it in increments will help remove the association of sofa equals pain.


----------



## BecandBobby (Aug 16, 2015)

I sat on the floor with him earlier as I was fussing him and he did come and get on my knee for 5 minutes. He loves dreamies and I tried putting them on me so he'd come and get them which he did and then would take it and jump back down and eat it on the floor. He's gradually getting better and it's not that he's felt out with me I don't think he just associates the sofa with fear. We will get there eventually. If I buy the tablets how do I administer it? Crunch it up in his food??


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

mine normally goes away to hide/sleep somewhere then she forgets all about it after an hour and comes back for more fuss. I then forget I've put it on and accidenly stroke the place where I've put it rendering me with the same treatment on my hand lol


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I think as he hated it that much he may continue to be wary of you at times. Cats have long memories for experiences they hate! But if you don't use the same stuff again then he will probably eventually forget what happened.
> 
> I do find some of the spot-on flea treatments are stronger smelling than others. One of my cats hates having Advantage or Advocate put on him, but tolerates (just about) being treated with Stronghold. Also it can help if you warm up the stuff before putting it on the cat, by holding the capsule in your hand for 5 minutes first. I still wouldn't give the same stuff he has reacted so badly to though.
> 
> ...


Can the tablets be used without the progam injection or spot on if I spray the house with indorex regularly?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BecandBobby said:


> >>>>> If I buy the tablets how do I administer it? Crunch it up in his food??


The Comfortis tablets are beef flavoured and intended to be fed just as they are. Most cats will eat them out of your hand, but if yours won't then I guess you could grind it to powder and mix with food. I have not used them for my cats. You could ask the vet for advice, as Comfortis is only available on prescription.

Comfortis contains a flea killer as well as a flea deterrent (same double protection as the flea Spot-ons). You would need to either buy them from the vet, or ask the vet for a prescription and buy them online.

https://www.viovet.co.uk/Comfortis_...t=1452287759&sct_q=comfortis+for+cats&sct_r=1

The other tablets I mentioned are Capstar, which are a flea killer with no flea deterrent added. They can be ground up and added to food, or hidden inside a Pill Pocket. I am not sure if they are bitter, if so the cat might taste them in food. If you are going to use Capstar it is best to combine them with the Program injection, which is the deterrent. Capstar are available OTC.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capstar-Tab...d=1452288063&sr=1-1&keywords=capstar+for+cats

As well as being available as an injection Program is also available as oral suspension for cats (but as tablets for dogs). But IME it is not always that easy to administer liquid to cats, especially if it tastes nasty! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elanco-Prog...=1-4&keywords=program+flea+treatment+for+cats


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> Can the tablets be used without the progam injection or spot on if I spray the house with indorex regularly?


Yes, Comfortis tablets can be used on their own as they contain a flea killer as well as a flea deterrent. The house should only need spraying with Indorex once a year, or twice a year at absolute most if you are having a lot of problems with flea infestations.

The Comfortis tablets are beef flavoured and intended for the cat to munch them. There have been a few cases of cats vomiting the tablets, but most cats seem OK with them.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Yes, Comfortis tablets can be used on their own as they contain a flea killer as well as a flea deterrent. The house should only need spraying with Indorex once a year, or twice a year at absolute most if you are having a lot of problems with flea infestations.
> 
> The Comfortis tablets are beef flavoured and intended for the cat to munch them. There have been a few cases of cats vomiting the tablets, but most cats seem OK with them.


might give my vets a ring and ask them as from a google search it seems I need a prescription


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

@BecandBobby, i was advised to use Frontline on Maya for the fleas and we have to do it every month. She sleeps for a bit after it, but more than the treatment itself, i have found that she hates the whole process of it being put on. After the flea treatment goes on her, there is a little wet patch on that spot, but it disappears with some brushing the following day.
I now warm the little plastic ampoule in my hand for a good few minutes to body temperature and then administer it, she is quite cooperative during the whole process.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Sh N, I could not recommend Frontline spot-on as it is no longer effective in some parts of the country at killing fleas, though if it's working OK to keep your cat free of fleas that's good


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

@chillminx, didnt know that! Thanks for letting me know. 
Maya hasn't had fleas at all, and thats what they gave her at the shelter each month as a preventative measure. I've asked the vet if it was OK for me to continue and she said it was. 
I shall look into exploring the pill option after I run out of the frontline ampoules (still have a few months worth left)


----------



## andrewjacson (Feb 2, 2015)

My cat is normally goes away to hide/sleep somewhere, then she forgets all about it after an hour and comes back for more fuss. I then forget I've put it on and accidently stroke the place where I've put it rendering me with the same treatment on my hand. I second am warming up the spot on. One of mine hate sit, but if I pop it into the waistband of my trousers for 5 minutes to warm it up he hardly notices. The carrier for the active ingredients evaporates and feels very cold, so warming it up reduces the cold feeling.


----------

